# Crazy find at GoodWill



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

Found this in our local Good Will store. The worker was unloading a cart and set this down right in front of me. Couldn't pass it up for $3. Its about 3' tall and made entirely of steel wire. Now just to figure out how to use it...


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice find!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Shark attack!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Lucky find.....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Score


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wall Jaws.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice!!!! And CHEAP!!!! That's what we like.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Cool find! With that nose, it looks like a Mako to me.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I wonder what discozombie is going to mako with that?:googly:


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

So different. Maybe eating a person and guts coming out of his mouth.....


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I went to Goodwill today, and there was absolutely nothing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

^ Me too and also nothing!!


----------



## Reeco715 (Jan 8, 2016)

Da dump Da dump Da dump........dah da DAH!


----------



## MBrennan (Sep 22, 2008)

You're going to need a bigger boat!


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Glow in the dark spray paint and a black light and you have a Ghost Shark..... 

Place it on the ground, and suspend a skeleton in a bikini swimming above it...


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Land Shark


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I can't imagine a non-haunting use for that lol. Great find!


----------



## DoubleD (Feb 4, 2016)

Goodwill finds are the best! I get all my motors and gears from old scanners and printers no one wants anymore!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

You could build a swinging drop down door for a wall. Have enough room for clearance of by standers but as they walk by the door swings close with the head popping out at them. Use thin plastic and a heat gun to create the skin, paint it, enhance the teeth so they look real, painted with blood colors and throw in some hanging meat fragments, maybe a shoe or an arm, leg etc.

Very cool find any way you look at it.


----------



## discozombie (Jun 21, 2012)

I found it for sale on line for $130. I might just have to sell it and buy more stuff


----------

